# Duda: Led conectado a pila de boton y a corriente alterna



## XaviCat (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Primero de todo deciros que soy nuevo en este foro y bastante novato en electronica.

Al tema.

Quisiera saber si es posible crear un circuito donde haya un led conectado a una pila de boton y encenderlo con un interruptor de contacto y a la vez poder conectar ese circuito a la corriente alterna y tambien poder encender el led.

Si hago contacto en las dos "o" , en el siguiente esquema, con algo conductor, logicamente se encendera el led. 


              o------Led-----Pila de boton----
                                                            ]
              o------------------------------------


Pero es posible meter las dos "o" en un enchufe y que tambien se encienda el led?

Agradeceria que si es posible hacer esto me pusierais esquemas y componentes.

Muchas Gracias. Un Saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola.
Te mando este circuito, no sé si es lo que quieres.
chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XaviCat (Abr 6, 2008)

Muchas gracias por responder, pero no es lo que busco.

A ver, el interrutor debe hacer doble funcion. Imagina que como interruptor pones un enchufe y al juntar los dos bornes, con algo conductor, cierras el circuito y a traves de la pila se enciende el led. Y luego ese enchufe se deberia meter en una base electrica y que tambien se encendiera el led.

Es decir puedes encender el led, o bien haciendo contacto en los bornes del enchufe con algo metalico o bien enchufando a la corriente.

Se que es algo complejo e incluso no se si es posible.

Un Saludo y Gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 6, 2008)

La dificultad está en uno mismo.

Colocas un relé a la tensión alterna que quieras conectar. con los contactos accionas tu circuito. le colocas en paralelo a los contactos del relé un interruptor y ya puedesencender tu circuito con un interruptor. Si deseas poder encender y apagar indistintamente busca "comuntada" y lo podrás hacer


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola.
Si unes A y B, se enciende el LED, si lo conectas la red también enciende el LED.
Espero que el circuito te dé una idea.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XaviCat (Abr 6, 2008)

Muchas Gracias el aficionado.

Ahora mas complicado.  Veo que dominas. 

Como se haria para cuando este todo el "conjunto" enchufado a la base de enchufe se aproveche parte de la corriente para cargar la pila de 9v.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola.
No sé si funcione, pero es lo que se ocurre.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

